# Spraying weeds in hay fields



## JD3430

I picked up a used Ritchie Bestway 100G sprayer to try to get milkweed & thistle under control. Bought 24D and cimmarron and surfactant.
Looking for advice. My supplier tells me .375 oz Cimmarron/acre and 1-qt of 24d.
He said I should be spraying about 20 gallons/acre.

Sound right? Any suggestions?


----------



## Vol

Cimarron can be very hard on Timothy, so follow the directions closely. I have had better results spot spraying milkweed moreso than broadcast spraying. Of course, if you have alot of milkweed then you will need to broadcast spray. 20 gallons to the acre would be a good amount. It is better to put plenty of water downthan not enough and at this time of year weeds begin to get pretty tough. Surfactant is a big help for tough weeds and at least a quart per 100 gallons should do fine. Sounds like the mixing advice is good.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

Should i just do 2-4-D and skip Cimmarron?


----------



## Vol

JD3430 said:


> Should i just do 2-4-D and skip Cimmarron?


Cimmarron will kill some weeds that 2-4d won't....just read and see what it says is the safe dosage is for Timothy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow

I farm in Pa. also I would not worry about the Timothy, If the field is very weedy I doubt if any Timothy exisits


----------



## JD3430

It's a nice plot of thick dark green grass, but invaded with milkweed on about 1/3 of it


----------



## fredro

see if u can find interlock to go with other chemicals helps absorb dont skimp on the suf


----------



## JD3430

sprayer has .40 nozzles. Is that OK for chemicals I'm spraying/


----------



## dubltrubl

Is that the capacity #? If so, you can, but you'll have to be hoofin it in the field at about 6 mph to get an application rate of 20 gal/ac. At 4 mph you'll be applying 30 gal/ac. Either adjust your mix accordingly, or get a smaller nozzel if your shooting for less gal/ac. By the way, Tee-jet has a cool nozzel chart that lets you look up nozzel sizes and capacities. Might help.
Steve

http://www.teejet.com/english/home/products/spray-products/broadcast-spray-nozzles/teejet--visiflo--flat-spray-tips.aspx


----------



## JD3430

I was shooting for a 5mph application rate of speed. Looked like it said 18 or 19 gallon per acre with 40 nozzles.


----------



## swmnhay

*HERE.Milkweeds are not a problem in hay if it is cut 2-3 times per yr.The cutting gets rid of them.They don't come back the next yr.*

*Sooo,Why are they a problem farther east?Maybe a different milkweed variety?







*


----------



## slowzuki

Here further east we only get 2 cuttings max, but the milkweed need about 4-5 cuttings a season to kill them. So to get rid of milkweed you need to take the field out of production for second cutting and find time to keep mowing it every 3 weeks or so. No one owns batwings here either so its dragging your hay mower over it.


----------



## dubltrubl

JD3430 said:


> I was shooting for a 5mph application rate of speed. Looked like it said 18 or 19 gallon per acre with 40 nozzles.


Probably could make it work if you lowered your pump pressure. Just keep in mind that a lower pressure will affect droplet size. May or may not be a concern, just gotta use some common sense. Good luck!
Steve


----------



## JD3430

swmnhay said:


> *HERE.Milkweeds are not a problem in hay if it is cut 2-3 times per yr.The cutting gets rid of them.They don't come back the next yr.*
> 
> *Sooo,Why are they a problem farther east?Maybe a different milkweed variety?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Supposedly milkweed kills horses. Don't want anything to do with that. Learning that cows like it, though.
This crap is in my good timothy stands.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

Keep me posted on your results JD3430, I have it coming out in my O grass fields at spots and i already sprayed once after 1st cut w/ 24D, now it needs a shot again after taking my 2nd cut off. My local ag store told me 24D is just a temporary fix it will not kill is to the roots, that i need to go w/ Cimmaron and Surfacant you mention to try and knock it out to the roots, but they also now is not the time needs to be growing for this stuff to work, and we have been pretty dry here in PA and lots more heat on the way this week. 3rd cut on my O grass doesn't look promosing less we get some more rain. Good luck keep me posted


----------



## slowzuki

I don't think anything will kill milkweed in one pass application, it has a massive root stock system if it establishes more than one year. I know to kill it without chemical requires frequent mowings, basically turning your hayfield into a lawn after first cut.


----------



## JD3430

Yellow and wilted. Going into the tan/brown stage, but still standing. I ended up mowing a patch of it on another lot.


----------



## ForemanTX

Hey JD3430


----------



## JD3430

Great to see you here!!!


----------



## ForemanTX

JD3430 said:


> Great to see you here!!!


 Yeah I have seen you around but didnt know the name


----------



## ForemanTX

I usually spray my pastures with Grazon p+d and just use 2-4d in the cattle pastures after I rotate them 3pints per acre and allow cows to stay off 3wks. Dont have alot of thistles but will spot spray them with 2-4d and remedy mix with atv sprayer,they have a pretty good root system so I really put it to them. Grazon p+d is what I prefer, its twice the cost as 2-4d but Grazon stays around and gets the new growth weeds....


----------



## gradyjohn

My spray guy said milk weeds have about a 2 week window because after that they have a waxy cover that is impervious to weed killer. The only thing I had going was a shredded a week before the flower matured. Lespedeza sericea is my main target. It is good grazing at 3 to 4 inches. Then it becomes herbaceous and good for goats only. I just found out I live in one of 8 out of 254 counties in Texas that this plant is a problem.


----------



## JD3430

Ya milkweed is a bitch. Cimmaron & 2-4-d seems to be finally getting to them, but VERY slow death.


----------



## Vol

JD3430 said:


> Cimmaron & 2-4-d seems to be finally getting to them, but VERY slow death.


"Slowly" is good in tough to kill type weeds. That means you probably have killed them instead of the quick burndown and regeneration.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

Wish it would go faster. These weeds are likely to still end up in what was to be my small bale horse hay. Now I don't know.....


----------



## Russ61

Wanting to build a weed wiper to kill some Johnson in a couple of fields before no-tilling in orchard grass this fall.some of my fields are coming up with a good bit of milk weed also,hoping the round up through the wick will take care of too.I think the wick will work good as the weeds are twice as high as the grass with the drought.


----------



## Vol

Doubt glyphosate alone will eradicate the milk weed....probably just kill it back and it will regenerate. Try adding some grazon p&d or milestone to the glyphosate and then you can get both nuisances.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

Is "Cimarron" one of those? I used 24D and Cimmaron.


----------



## Vol

Did not see milkweed listed on the Cimmaron plus label....could have over looked it. Grazon and Milestone both have residual which helps in eradicating persistant weeds. Also noticed that Cimmaron said to spray weeds in the young stage, which is what I try to do.....BUT, Milestone will kill most any weed at just about any stage.....very effective. Use 7 ounces per acre for tough weeds and a surfactant and 20 gallons or so of water. It ain't cheap ($20+ per acre here), but it will clean up a field like nothing else....grazon p&d is good also.....but if I had a bad case of weeds, I would prefer Milestone.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

I'll have to look into Milestone. My dealer also sells a product called "clarity"


----------



## FCF

Vol said:


> Did not see milkweed listed on the Cimmaron plus label....could have over looked it. Grazon and Milestone both have residual which helps in eradicating persistant weeds. Also noticed that Cimmaron said to spray weeds in the young stage, which is what I try to do.....BUT, Milestone will kill most any weed at just about any stage.....very effective. Use 7 ounces per acre for tough weeds and a surfactant and 20 gallons or so of water. It ain't cheap ($20+ per acre here), but it will clean up a field like nothing else....grazon p&d is good also.....but if I had a bad case of weeds, I would prefer Milestone.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> The problem I see with Milestone is residual carryover in any grass you make for hay. The local co-op doesn't stock it and doesn't want to sell it but they will get it if you are dead set it has to be Milestone. They told me of a neighboring co-op that sold some to a fellow who sprayed his hay. He sold the hay to a dairy, they pumped the lagoon on their tabacco field any killed it. Needless to say a legal battle was started without a nice result for anyone.


----------



## Vol

FCF says, "The problem I see with Milestone is residual carryover in any grass you make for hay. The local co-op doesn't stock it and doesn't want to sell it but they will get it if you are dead set it has to be Milestone. They told me of a neighboring co-op that sold some to a fellow who sprayed his hay. He sold the hay to a dairy, they pumped the lagoon on their tabacco field any killed it. Needless to say a legal battle was started without a nice result for anyone."

Yes, that could happen if manure was collected and spread on a sensitive crop like tobacco or tomatoes. But, if one was wiping weeds(not spraying hay) his risk would be reduced greatly or you could use Grazon P&D as I don't think there is manure transfer of Grazon.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ForemanTX

Grazon p+d is great product,my cost per acre is around $5...There is also GrazonNext,havent ever used it but if they take P+D off market then guess will have to try it out...


----------



## JD3430

Can the Grazon be shipped to me or do i have to buy from a dealer?
I think I'd like to try it. Sounds like some good sh*t !!


----------



## Mike120

ForemanTX said:


> Grazon p+d is great product,my cost per acre is around $5...There is also GrazonNext,havent ever used it but if they take P+D off market then guess will have to try it out...


I tried GrazonNext when it came out and I don't think it gives you much residual. I went back to the P+D, it works.


----------



## ForemanTX

JD3430 said:


> Can the Grazon be shipped to me or do i have to buy from a dealer?
> I think I'd like to try it. Sounds like some good sh*t !!


 I was told that if I couldnt get it from local store,to contact them and they could get it to me. That was at the farm show in WitchitaFalls when I asked about it getting taking off market. He said they themself not doing away with it,its the other guys trying to get it removed,they always gotta mess with the good stuff that works.


----------



## Mike120

The tree huggers don't like the Picloram part of the P+D, because some people use more or apply more often than allowed. However, The stuff does work and the "P" is what provides the residual action. I tried some Dicamba + 2,4-D on a new field this year and wasn't that thrilled with the results. I cut it yesterday and I'll spot treat the stuff it missed a couple of weeks after I've rolled it up. Here's an old study showing the results of some of the generic alternatives.


----------



## JD3430

Can anyone recommend a good on-line company that sells Garzon PD? I want to get some of it and have sent to me.


----------



## Mike120

I usually use CPS ( http://www.cpsagu.com/ ) but I don't know if they have on-line sales. Grazon is a "restricted" chemical here it Texas and you need an applicators license to buy it. You'll have to check PA's requirements.


----------



## ForemanTX

I bought the Grazon P+D from my feed store local.I bought everything in March was $85 for 2.5gallons,I just checked the price and its $104 for same now.

Thanks for that old study Mike,it actually included the county im in(freestone) also have some land in leon county....


----------



## JD3430

I may not be able to use it with mushroom hay. The residual may be a problem.


----------



## ForemanTX

Hey JD3430 I bought another M7040 but I cannot get a photo to upload here,keeps saying file to large youll have to change over to Builder







and check it out


----------



## JD3430

They are a nice hay tractor, arent they?


----------



## ForemanTX

JD3430 said:


> They are a nice hay tractor, arent they?


 Yeah I almost got the 8540 but like the size of the 7040 but I changed it up a bit. Now I have one for baler tractor and one for rake tractor,traded the M5040 in...

Look for"New7040 tire option"


----------



## JD3430

I have the optional bigger tires on mine and I really like it that way. Just wish I had cast center wheels instaed of tires filled with rim gaurd!


----------



## ForemanTX

JD3430 said:


> I have the optional bigger tires on mine and I really like it that way. Just wish I had cast center wheels instaed of tires filled with rim gaurd!


 So you running the 11.2-24's on front also without any frontend problems?


----------



## slowzuki

Up here its the wide radial option that the M6800 now 7040 all have. See attached.


----------



## urednecku

slowzuki said:


> Up here its the wide radial option that the M6800 now 7040 all have. See attached.
> View attachment 140


Those look like they get a lot better bite than the thinner ones I have. I would to love to change with ya!!


----------



## ForemanTX

slowzuki said:


> Up here its the wide radial option that the M6800 now 7040 all have. See attached.
> View attachment 140


 Yeah now thats wide compared to what I put on. They look like what comes on the M100 series here.


----------



## slowzuki

They are great with wet fields, soft ground, they are worse on dry ground, the lugs don't have enough weight per square inch to push into hard ground.


----------



## ForemanTX

I knew I had some photos of the hay field I sprayed Grazon P+D in and Grasshopper 30-8-10 fertilizer in.


----------



## ForemanTX

Here is a couple of when I was cutting it,good stuff..


----------



## JD3430

I have the real tall pizza cutters. Love them so far, but they're wearing kinda fast. No front end issues whatsoever. Does something go wrong with front ends and the tall tires?


----------



## ForemanTX

JD3430 said:


> I have the real tall pizza cutters. Love them so far, but they're wearing kinda fast. No front end issues whatsoever. Does something go wrong with front ends and the tall tires?


The taller tires just wondered if the gearing changes but I see the mudder tractor have way taller tires on front. The dealer wasnt for sure when I bought them if I would for sure have any frontend issue running larger tires but they are not that much bigger so not gonna worry with it.
Heck we ended up getting 4.25in of rain last nite and this morning....


----------



## New Moon Ranch

ForemanTX said:


> Grazon p+d is great product,my cost per acre is around $5...There is also GrazonNext,havent ever used it but if they take P+D off market then guess will have to try it out...


$5 per acre? Really? I'm so confused...


----------



## ForemanTX

New Moon Ranch said:


> $5 per acre? Really? I'm so confused...


 $100 for 2.5gal=20pints,1pint per acre. Hope that helps,if you do 2pints an acre your cost goes to $10


----------

